

Measuring the impact of Google Analytics (2013) - atmosx
http://smerity.com/cs205_ga/

======
valjavec
How much was cost for all that? Or how much would it cost to process 1m pages
like this. Do some entity extraction on each page?

~~~
Encosia
A few years ago, I wrote a little crawler to run through the top 200k sites on
Alexa, search for script references, and log them to a database, to get a
sense for what the real usage of Google's jQuery CDN was in the wild[0]. IIRC,
that took less than a day to run on the consumer broadband I was using at the
time.

[0]: [http://encosia.com/6953-reasons-why-i-still-let-google-
host-...](http://encosia.com/6953-reasons-why-i-still-let-google-host-jquery-
for-me/)

------
dmourati
The ganglia graph was a nice touch.

------
quadrangle
Use Piwik as a web-designer. Use Disconnect.me in your browser.

